# active partition and inactive partition - Fixing hdc: unknown partition table



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I went and did the command ls -l /mnt and I got the following:

total 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 J ul 23 2001 c/
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jul 23 2001 d/
drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 Jun 10 2001 dos/
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jul 23 2001 e/
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jun 10 2001 tivo/

When I mount hdc7, with the commands:
mkdir /mnt/7
mount /dev/hdc7 /mnt/7 I get this below.
/dev/hdc7: Success
mount: you must specify the file system type.

When I mount hdc4, I get this below.
mkdir /mnt/4
mount /dev/hdc4 /mnt/4 I get this below.
/dev/hdc4: Success
mount: you must specify the file system type.

Should I next try these commands to find what going on with the boot sector?
bootpage -p /dev/hdc 
next mkdir /mnt/tivoroot
next mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/tivoroot


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Tjkreed said:


> I went and did the command ls -l /mnt and I got the following:
> 
> total 8
> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 J ul 23 2001 c/
> ...


For the benefit of searchers stumbling upon this thread,

what the OP should have done was

mkdir /mnt/7
mount -t ext2 /dev/hdc7 /mnt/7

or maybe

mkdir /mnt/7
mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc7 /mnt/7

depending on what

pdisk -l /dev/hdc

has to say

In other words, the mount command expects the -t flag/option/switch/whatever, which means file system *type*, followed by the type of file system, followed by the partiton to mount, followed by the directory to be used as the mount point.


----------

